# paper guitar templates



## takamineman (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey does anyone know where a fella could find some paper guitar templates that I could use build my permanent templates out of?
Hoping to find Les Paul Standard and a Strat design. Thanks!


----------



## harpinche (Jul 12, 2012)

Honestly, I don't think I've ever seen one online regardless of where I've looked. If nobody replies with any, you might have to make one on your own. I'd love to see what you create with it regardless.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Ask on the telecaster forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Try here:
http://www.stewmac.com/


----------



## Mattierocks (Jul 13, 2012)

Definitely do a search of both the home depot section of tdpri.com and the luthier's corner at mylespaul.com. Those are both amazing places for help building electric guitars.


----------



## takamineman (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't find the Luthier's corner at mylespaul.com! How do I keep missing it?


----------



## Mattierocks (Jul 13, 2012)

takamineman said:


> I can't find the Luthier's corner at mylespaul.com! How do I keep missing it?


It is a sub-forum of the section called The Custom Shop.


----------



## takamineman (Mar 28, 2012)

ten 4 thanks!


----------

